# biopsy...



## raynie94 (May 11, 2013)

I have two large nodules and an enlarged thyroid (the right lobe) My question is if the right lobe or the nodule didn't take any iodine up from the thyroid and uptake test would would that mean the nodule is cold? Can nodules take up iodine regardless if my thyroid did or not?? The doctors won't be straight with me they just beat around the bush.

She has scheduled a biopsy for the nodules but not until end of August. She said she wanted to wait until the thyroiditis is gone before she does it. Is there a reason she wants to wait until it is gone (does it effect the test?) Any help would be great....just with they were straight with me. :sad0049:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, cold nodules are non-functioning, meaning they lack the ability to uptake iodine. While both cold and hot nodules have the potential to be cancerous, if your nodule is cold, the likelihood of cancer is quite high (I can't recall the percentage...I'll try to look). For reference, all of my nodules were cold.

I'm not sure about waiting for the biopsy. My antibodies were pretty high at the time of biopsy and post-op path showed evidence of chronic thyroiditis, but my biopsy was uneventful. If I recall correctly, you are hyper, yes? If that's the case, there may be reason to wait...I believe with hyper folks, sometimes a FNA can cause a bit of a hormone dumping process that she may be trying to avoid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

raynie94 said:


> I have two large nodules and an enlarged thyroid (the right lobe) My question is if the right lobe or the nodule didn't take any iodine up from the thyroid and uptake test would would that mean the nodule is cold? Can nodules take up iodine regardless if my thyroid did or not?? The doctors won't be straight with me they just beat around the bush.
> 
> She has scheduled a biopsy for the nodules but not until end of August. She said she wanted to wait until the thyroiditis is gone before she does it. Is there a reason she wants to wait until it is gone (does it effect the test?) Any help would be great....just with they were straight with me. :sad0049:


You might be wise to see an ENT. I personally do not think waiting is a good idea. For example; what if the thyroiditis never goes away? Did you know that Thyroiditis and Hashimoto's are used interchangeably to mean the same thing?


----------



## raynie94 (May 11, 2013)

Thank you for both your information and responses...it was WAAYYY more informative than the endocrinologist!! hugs3 I was wondering the same thing about not waiting. I tried telling them that I have had mostly hypo symptoms for years but just in the past couple of months it was hyper, but they wont listen. Guess I'll just have to ride it out and see what happens. She did order another TSH, FREE 
T4, and antibodies test. I just did them today.


----------

